# Veterans K9 Solutions service dog graduation



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I haven't forgotten all my friends here and I want to show you all what we have been up to. 

Enjoy the broadcast:
http://wncn.com/2015/09/13/from-last-chance-on-death-row-to-veteran-service-dog/


----------



## Meg O'Donovan (Aug 20, 2012)

Grateful for all those who are doing good things like this.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Well done Jerry. It's a huge undertaking. They coulda at least spelled your name right though.  SOP for the media so no surprise there. 

Training service dogs is very time consuming. Glad to see someone stepping up for our veterans.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Jerry, your top shelf in my book!


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

sorry, but i couldn't find the broadcast when i clicked on the link (multiple times)

something wrong with my browser maybe (Safari on a new Mac) ???


----------



## mel boschwitz (Apr 23, 2010)

Excellent! !!\\/


----------

